# Yuchi WMA..anybody hunt it?



## banana-clip (Oct 16, 2010)

Went out this morning and didn't see anything.  

Hunted the last couple evenings with my muzzleloader and didn't do too well either.  I didn't see any rubs or scrapes at all there.

Anybody do any good there?


----------



## Catfish369 (Oct 17, 2010)

I went out to Yuchi yesterday for the gun opener.  

Jumped at least one deer while in route to the stand... Heard it trot away in the dark.

While  was putting my climber around the tree I kept hearing the leaves crunch pretty close to me but couldn't see anything with my flashlight.  When I stepped onto the foot section, whatever it was ran off and whatever it was sounded big or at least heavy-footed... Maybe a 'dillo.

Was in the stand, ready to go at 05:53 hours... Couldn't even see my hand in front of my face yet.

Had what I'm sure was a deer come right under my stand soon after I got settled.  I heard the leaves crunching as it came in and kept on going.


Just after 11:00 hours, I had a deer come in from my left, nibbling on dropped acorns.  I raised my rifle and saw it was a doe through the scope.  About a minute later, I saw a smaller doe with her that was hidden in a thicket prior... I'm thinking it was a yearling.  So I let Mom and her baby walk.

I heard about 6 shots the entire time I was there.  I left at 13:00 hours.  Didn't see anything else but it was a great opening morning all the same.


----------



## W8606 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Yuchi*

I hunted yesterday afternoon and saw nothing. Lots of acorns and scrapes. Hunting off Ebenezer church rd.


----------



## banana-clip (Oct 18, 2010)

For me its a hard place to hunt because all the planted pines in there.  I don't know where everyone is hunting but some nice bucks are always taken there.  I seen 11 point was taken on 10 October there...nice buck.


----------

